

Curated Food Delivery Startup Caviar Launches In Seattle And New York City - jwang815
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/14/caviar-seattle-new-york-city/

======
DustinC
This is an awesome idea! I would love to see it in Dallas. We have some
similar services. But they are pretty poorly run and inconsistent so far.

